# The TextJet reappears as the SuperJet



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

From what i can tell the unit some have seen known as the textjet from Greece I believe, has now appeared as the SuperJet PLus. Richmond graphics in the northeast has it advertised this month in impressions magazine.

I am sure it will be at SGIA so those interested can see it there. Hugh and Wendy are great people so check them out.

Tom


----------



## MetroBob (Aug 14, 2007)

Kimoto in Europe appears to be selling this machine re-branded as the GJet. It does not appear thet Kimoto in North America is doing the same. Does anyone actually own a TexJet ?


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

good question bob.

i do know that at least the distributor has one as i have seen it at a couple shows on the west coast. not really ever seen one at all the other shows.

tom


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

. Does anyone actually own a TexJet ?[/quote]


I am beginning to wonder.
I had asked on the inkjet forum back in November about the machine and a sample and never did get a response. 

To me that is not good customer service. I had even emailed and left a message and still nothing.
I would not buy one if that is the response I would get if and when the machine broke down

Just my opinion.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Yes:
screen printing supplies and equipment, pad printing supplies and equipment, offset printing supplies and equipment
Located in Ventura, California sells them!
*"YODan"*


----------



## MetroBob (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally the TexJet was available from International machine Group and if you wanted to be a dealer you had to buy through them. They have been promoting the T-Jet since ISS in Long beach. I can only assume this is why we are seeing the TexJet pop up under a different name. Still, is there anyone out there currently using the TexJex as an end user?


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

i have seen the old version of the textjet and the new version being carried by omniprint for quite some time now. 

they contacted us not too long ago about carrying it and their 1290 based unit as well. Just too much negative history for us to consider them and the fact there seems be very few or none of them in users hands that have ever commented.

tom


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this in an old thread but I just went to Richmonds website and they now have kornit and no superjet
Does anyone know if it is gone as in they no longer make it?

Thanks


----------



## Zimblue (Apr 26, 2008)

I work at a screen printing shop and I just found a sample waiting to be put in our showroom that was printed by Richmond's Super Jet. It looks pretty good, the white is nice and crisp on a black t-shirt. BUT...It hasn't been wash-tested yet. I have no idea how long it's been there but I've never seen it before so it can't be too old.


----------

